# This should scare ya into being more safe



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a look at this video. It should scare you into being more aware of not being safe.Grandpa shared this link with me, and, Tom, the guy in the video, is a very good guy. He's a gr8 woodworker, and a very educational guy.
http://www.newwoodworker.com/basic/kickback2012.html
I love anybody who mentions "common sense" in any sentence. Those 2 words are missing in too many peoples heads. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*GREAT VIDEO!!!*

I saw this on another post. Everyone should see this! Thanks for passing this on to the masses.


----------



## MariyaArts (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! 
This is really scary!
I've always afraid of these machines, but now even more!


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

don't be afraid of these machines, be respectful…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK are you trying to keep me out of the shop.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

just tryin to remind everyone, safety first. AND, what millzit said: "respect your tools" now, superd: git back out there n make some dust…. lol


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

A good video to demonstrate exactly what kickback looks like. It's surprising how close his fingers really came to the blade, even with a push block. It sure shows the benifit of the splitter/riving knife. 
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW! I can appreciate the purpose behind the demonstration but that was crazy. I have to admit that I AM AN IDIOT. You can bet your bottom dollar that I will be reinstalling my blade guard. I originally removed it becuase it kept pulling my work-piece into the blade, but that could be becuase I didn't install it correctly from the start. At any rate, on goes the guard. Thanks for posting this Roger.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Good video Roger. It really makes you think…..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 7, 2012)

Every guy who has a table saw or router table should see this. If you have kids that work in your shop with you this is a must see video for them.

Accidents happen fast


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

On the original post I made a few safety observations that seemed to have upset the man in the video. That was not my intent.

My intent was to point out for someone new to woodworking not to do this. And I am only repeating this because the use of a push block has already been mentioned here.

He used a push block only because that was the only way he felt he could get the block of would to turn into the backside of the blade.

A push block was not designed to be used on a table saw. It is dangerouse to do so because it puts your hand too low and close to the blade.

A push *HANDLE* that is 8 to 10 inches long is what should be used. Most manufacturers provide these with a new saw and provide a full size template in the owners manual for making wooden replacements.

Now I know that a lot of people are going to say they feel more comfortable and feel they have more control using a push block.

All I can say to that is go back and watch that video again, and ask yourself, would I rather have a kick back happen with my hand within a couple of inches of the blade ? Or my hand 8-10 inches away from the blade?

A push handle is easy to use on a properly aligned table saw.

BTW, push blocks were originaly designed for use with a jointer.

By his own admission he said that demonstration was a pretty stupid thing to do, I agree, but did come out of it with all his pickers still intact and does give us a very graphic illustration of the dangers of a kick back.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Tom's an awesome guy and I'm so glad he wasn't hurt!
I thought for a second the blade nicked his hand.

Kickback is no joke, controlled environment or not…


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

He does have some very good info on his web site. Some stuff I learned and forgot long ago and some stuff I've never seen.

It's great to have a good site to go to for some new and refresher training. The ole brain cells just ain't what they used to be ! LOL

He's got a miter slot tuning video that's great. I barely remember my dad doing that years ago but I had long forgotten about it until i saw it on Toms site last night.

I'll be exploreing his site more this weekend.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My only TS kick-back came when trying to rip 3/8in X 1/4in stock for window pane retainers. I was trying to rip from TOO small of a base piece of stock (maybe 1in to 1 1/2in wide). Had the riving knife on, but the piece was smaller than my fence mounted Board Buddies could reach to hold down. I was using two push blocks, each about 12-18in in length. POW, and I found my small piece of stock ~30ft behind me out in the driveway (had the door up at the time).

Got a minor scrape at the base of my left hand and no damage to my right, but BOTH push blocks were knocked out of my hands. It was like an explosion and I stood there for several seconds, trying to process what had just happened.

Next time I need to rip strips that small, I will either use a really wide piece to rip from on the TS, or better yet, use the BS instead!


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Roger
Like I said I was not sure where to place the video. For a push stick I use 1/2 or 3/4 inch dowell rod 1/2 inch with rubber crutch tips on the end


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow… I've been putting off getting a new table saw, but now I think I have to! That was scary!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't (yet) had a TS kickback, but … on my router table … once.

I think the shop wall is probably 25- 30' away from the router table, but the piece hit that wall, and shattered.

It had THAT much force behind it.

Respect.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

A very eye opening video. Thanks for the reminder in safety we should all be following. Unfortunately with my table saw, it's an old P.O. junk. The thing is falling apart. I have it mounted to a table (it's a small old delta table top model). When I acquired it, it had no guards at all. I have to make it work because it's all I have. I want to get a new one but can't afford it. I'm disabled and have very limited income. I've been eyeballing the new De Walt table saw. Some day I'll get it! For now I guess I'm still a idiot. No accident as of yet. Thank god for that. Maybe cause I do respect it. Thanks for the video Roger, my eyes are open even farther now!


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

SisQ keep saving your money and when you are ready look on ebay, I see unisaws in excellent condition on there all the time for $500- $1000. There are always couple listed in California in that price range.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

The biggest cause of kickbacks…etc….is losing concentration. Every time I get distracted…or am not paying attention directly to what I am doing….bam….something goes wrong….and that split second or so it takes to get your concentration back on the piece is too long as things are already headed for disaster.

I have seen that video before….but always good to refresh your mind on how dangerous things can be if you are not totally invested in what your are doing at the moment. Never turn away while operating a piece of machinery….plan a cut all the way through and keep everything you need (like a push stick) at hand or in plain view so that you do not have to look away to get it.

I make sure I am able to give my full attention to what I am doing…if I can't…time to take a break or to do something else. I also train myself to let go of something that gets out of control….better to lose a piece of wood (even a very nice one)...than a finger, hand or other appendage. So far, I do not know exactly how many disasters I have avoided this way, but I believe the number is very large (better to have this then to know how many by the wounds that are healing).

Most accidents can be avoided….there is no medal given for being brave and wreckless when woodworking…use all the safety devices you possibly can…that is smart….not being a wimp (I have seen folks that think wearing dust masks or safety goggles is being weak or that they interfere with the work - they are fools)...stay safe by being safe and pay attention to what you are doing….no laws or committees can do that for you nor can any one safety device…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"there is no medal given for being brave and wreckless when woodworking…"

Well said.

There IS, however, METAL given, in the form of prosthetic joints, replacement digits, pins, screws, .... ;-)


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

All I can say is WOW and glad you have all your parts.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL, there you go scaring these fine people again. Looks like you had to work for that one to make it happen. Sorta like, watch this, let me cross the street in front of this car so I can demonstrate what will happen. You might want to mention that you should not be cutting a short piece in that manner and never allow your hand to travel past the ctr of the blade. And never use that sorta pushpad like that. Glad you were not injured though. JB


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, he does have to work for it to make the kickback happen, but I guess the point is to simply illustrate what kickback actually looks like, and exactly why it's so dangerous. In both of those regards, mission accomplished. Still, I'm not exactly sure how I should feel after watching this. Part of me wants to reach through the screen, grab him by the collar and say, "You moron! You could have lost fingers doing that!" The other part of me feels some kind of perverse gratitude that he volunteered himself for the sake of giving us all such a fantastic negative example to avoid.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a similar response to BTimmons…. I wanted to say thank you for making/posting this, but for the sake of his fingers, not really?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Scary, yes… thnx to all who has watched Tom's video, and the comments, good or bad. I mainly posted his link, not only to remind me, but, to remind all of you good folks on here, to just remember, safety first. I would be a liar if I said I never had any kind of "mal-function" (I'll call it), on my TS and my router table. Wasn't nearly as bad as Tom's illustration, but, things do happen quicker than you can imagine. Thankfully, I didn't get hurt either time. Tom did admit he wasn't too bright for showing how this could happen, and thankfully he didn't get hurt. Personally, I appreciate him doing this, and, of coarse I'm glad as hell he didn't get hurt. He is making a major, very important point….. a very good one, in my opinion. Thnx again for everyone's input.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

appreciate your input JB. that isn't me in the video. It is Tom from newwoodworker.com. I'm glad he didn't get hurt either


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Rodger, I knew that was not you in the video. while I certainly appreciate Toms efforts I also see an incident in the making even with a riving knife and or splitter when cutting that small of a pieace in that manner with a pushpad of all things. And I certainly did not intend to offend anyone by my post and hope that I did not alienate anyone. Enjoy JB


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to say my son was using the table one day when I was standing in the background. He apparently lifted his hand off of the board, or didn't follow through with the cut and the board kicked back and hit me in the gut. I'm glad I do crossfit three times a week to strengthen my core because otherwise I could have had serious stomach injury otherwise. This happened approximately 2 months ago and I still have a welt. I personal have no issues using the power equipment because I'm cautious of what I do and use push sticks. Anyway, the video was scarry, but won't stop me from woodworking.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting that video! Even though I use the riving knife religiously, this makes me think and think again! Never hurts to remind ourselves we want to ENJOY the hobby not pay for it with pain and bloodshed! Thanks again, BTKS


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a note about the push block in the video. I had tried the push handles that I normally use at the table saw but they didn';t have the grip to allow me to turn the wood into the blade when I wanted it to and I wanted this to happen when I wanted it to! Another thing is that the push block allowed me to actually be pulling on the block while I rotated the nose of the piece into the blade. We had hoped that with all of the muscle tension coming back away from the blade it wold keep me farther from the blade. I know I would lose the block during the kickback but nobody foresaw it jerking my hand that far forward.


----------



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

I WENT DOWN THE SAME ROAD. GOOD VIDEO FIREHOUSE


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

So glad that you weren't hurt!! Your video shows just how fast something can happen. Thanks for making this so that maybe some other Idiot don't get hurt!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

no no no JB. yer alright. I just misunderstood ya… no probs


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Go to newwoodworker.com click on tips and tricks. He has a good video on tuning table saw miter slots.


----------

